# Connexion impossible de mon compte Google.



## Louis-Cwlf (18 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
Depuis déjà plusieurs semaines je rencontre le problème suivant : Lorsque je cherche à me connecter sur mon iPhone avec mon compte Google, la fenêtre de connexion charge sans fin après que j'ai entré mon adresse mail. 

Je n'arrive donc pas jusqu'au champ du mot de passe. Et ce sur toutes les fenêtres de connexion (Pokemon Go, Gmail, Apple Mail, Safari...) malgré le fait que mon telephone a déjà été connecté avec ce compte aux services Google.
J'ai essayé les manipulations suivantes : 


Forcer la déconnexion depuis Google.fr
Redémarrage de l'appareil.
Remis mon iPhone à zéro.
Essayer d'attendre un déblocage (sans résultat).
Essayer de changer de connexion internet.
Essayer de se connecter avec un VPN (pas de problème d'iP).
Essayer sur mon iPad (fonctionne très bien).

Je viens vers vous pour savoir si quelqu'un est aussi victime de ce bug, et/ou si on pourrait m'apporter une solution ?
Merci d'avance ✌

[iPhone X, iOS 14.4]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Décembre 2020)

Je me connecte à Google en entrant adresse mail et mot de passe dans :

Mail
Google.fr (Safari) <= testé de me déconnecter et reconnecté sans problème
YouTube

S'agit-il de l'un des trois ? Si c'est via une application, cela ouvre-t-il une fenêtre dans Safari ?
Si tu as des extensions pour Safari, désactive les temporairement


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2020)

Pas de soucis de mon coté


----------



## Claude BARDY (9 Décembre 2021)

Louis-Cwlf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis déjà plusieurs semaines je rencontre le problème suivant : Lorsque je cherche à me connecter sur mon iPhone avec mon compte Google, la fenêtre de connexion charge sans fin après que j'ai entré mon adresse mail.
> 
> Je n'arrive donc pas jusqu'au champ du mot de passe. Et ce sur toutes les fenêtres de connexion (Pokemon Go, Gmail, Apple Mail, Safari...) malgré le fait que mon telephone a déjà été connecté avec ce compte aux services Google.
> ...


Bonjour,
Pareil pour moi, même problème. pas trouvé de solution.
(iPhone 11, iOS 14.8)


----------



## Claude BARDY (10 Décembre 2021)

Louis-Cwlf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis déjà plusieurs semaines je rencontre le problème suivant : Lorsque je cherche à me connecter sur mon iPhone avec mon compte Google, la fenêtre de connexion charge sans fin après que j'ai entré mon adresse mail.
> 
> Je n'arrive donc pas jusqu'au champ du mot de passe. Et ce sur toutes les fenêtres de connexion (Pokemon Go, Gmail, Apple Mail, Safari...) malgré le fait que mon telephone a déjà été connecté avec ce compte aux services Google.
> ...


Bonjour,
Après ma réponse négative d'hier, j'ai trouvé une solution : il faut aller dans les réglages d'iOS (Je suis sur la 14.8), puis dans les réglages de Safari, ensuite désactiver tous les boutons "Experimental Features" dans la section "Avancé" (Tout en bas) - MAINTENANT JE PEUX ME CONNECTER SUR GOOGLE.


----------

